# Need help with babies



## sunshine43 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok I am not new to having baby bunnies but I got a Angora pair 3 weeks ago, the female had babies on Thursday. I didn't touch them but yesterday I did peek in the nest this morning the nest was torn apart and there were 4 babies dead, 1 cold one which I warmed up and 2 that were fine. My friend said I shouldn't have disturbed the nest but I always look. My question is should I leave them with her or put them with one of my other moms. So far they are still alive and warm. I put them back where they were. I don't want to take them away from her but I don't want to lose them.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 2, 2013)

It should not be a problem to check on the babies at any time. Every mother is different, of course but most mothers are pretty good at letting you go in and check them.
To give you one example, in the winter, a lot of folks (myself included) as soon as the babies are born and well fed take the nestbox out of the cage and take it in the house to stay warm and taken back out twice a day so Mom can feed the babies.

Your friend had good intentions but most of us check bunnies from birth on everyday to make sure they are well fed and warm or cool enough depending on the time of year.

To answer your question, what I would try is changing the bedding in the box that the dead babies touched. It may be she was upset by the dead kits being in there and was trying to get them out. Then take the remaining babies out for a feeding. If she won't feed them then foster them with a new mom. If she does then you might consider keeping them in the house except at feeding time until they are bigger.
Hope this helps and I hope the rest do ok for you.


----------



## sunshine43 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Amy. I went and checked and they are still doing well I tried to hold her and let the babies nurse but she wasn't having it. I put them in with another doe my other question is the nest I put them in the kits are 6 days old will that make a difference. I have put babies in with other moms before but the babies were born the same day.


----------



## sunshine43 (Feb 3, 2013)

Babies are doing good with my Lion Head mommy!!!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad to hear that


----------



## sunshine43 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are my little ones. Still doing well!!!!


----------



## nawma (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations!  They look great.


----------

